# Ariens



## Pitbull (Dec 12, 2010)

My blower only runs for a minute then shuts off.I push the primer and starts right then runs for a minute ans stalls.Has knew gas in the tank work alday yesterday and today wont stay running.HELP It has a Tecumseh 6hp.


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

Starving for fuel maybe.
I always start with the most simple stuff first.
You have enough gas?
Is the gas turned on?
Remove the gas cap, remove the fuel line at the carb, is the gas free flowing or restricted. Catch some in a clear container, let it sit still for 5 + minutes, see if it separates. E-10, water, gas, dirt......

The needle could be stuck in the seat?
The float could be stuck up.
Can you clean the carb?

You said the gas was new but don't trust it.


.


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 25, 2010)

You might also have water in the gas.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Check the cap vent make it is not plugged, if not check the feed line and the float is is getting starved of gas so something is blocking it or not letting it go to the float bowl.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

BOSMECH said:


> Check the cap vent make it is not plugged, if not check the feed line and the float is is getting starved of gas so something is blocking it or not letting it go to the float bowl.


Good points! To check if it is the cap, just try to run it without the cap on.
There are new design vent caps available.
Water in the fuel can be resolved by using isopropyl alcohol in the gas.
Very common among snowmobile folks. About 1 oz to a couple gallons of gas.
IsoHeet is one of many brands


----------

